
Don’t blame porn for erectile dysfunction - matteuan
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/aug/16/pornography-erectile-dysfunction-sexuality
======
mimo777
That's a hard subject to discuss, but the delivery comes over as rather
flaccid.

